# Schwarze Walnüsse



## samorai (3. Dez. 2019)

Seit ca. 2 Jahren habe ich nur noch schwarze __ Walnüsse am Baum. 

Die Walnüsse sind dann hin, das Nussinnere ist vertrocknet und eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob es ein __ Käfer, Fliege oder sonstiges ist. 

Die Walnüsse waren ideal für mein kleines Futter Haus, sämtliche Gartenvoegel wurden dabei gut bedient. 

Ich habe ca. 1kg saubere Nüsse und am WE habe ich gefüttert. 
Dazu muss ich sagen die Vögel die im Winter hier bleiben haben richtig Hunger. 

Es hat nicht einmal 5 min gedauert und das Futter wurde erspäht. 

Blaumeisen, Kohlmeisen, Amsel, Stieglitz, 3 Eichelhaeher, 1 Elster und 2 Tauben.

Frage: Kann man das Ungeziefer irgendwie den gar aus machen?


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Dez. 2019)

Hi Ron ,
Leider SONSTIGES
https://www.google.com/search?clien...i275j0i13j0i67j46i67j0j46j0i22i30.tY7PWBsoI9A


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2019)

He Andre, von dir habe ich einen Tipp am wenigsten erwartet. 

Erstmal Danke für den Link. 

War sehr Aufschluss reich. 

Alter" Klempner - Bollide " du machst Dich ganz schön rar.

Unter anderem habe ich gelesen, das Hühner zur Dezimierung der Nussfliege beitragen können. 
Das hatte ich schon im Verdacht, da der saubere 1kg Beutel von einem Huehnergehe stammen. 

Es wurde auch zu einem feinen Netz geraten, wer keine Hühner möchte. 

Ich denke es wird das Netz bei mir werden. 

Grüße an den " verschollenen" Andre!


----------



## Uma294 (3. Jan. 2020)

hallo ihr wissenden  bei uns in der umgebung sind die __ walnüsse schon am baum alle von einer schwarzen schale umhüllt. frage - gibt sich das wieder, wie giftig (wenn überhaupt) ist das für die umgebung? kann man dagegen etwas unternehmen? bin im netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden. wer hat eine idee? schon vorab danke für infos :thumbup: - mein nachbar ist am verzweifeln...


----------



## samorai (3. Jan. 2020)

........


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2020)

Hallo @Uma294 hast du dir mal den link von @Andre 69 angeschaut?
Hier nochmal für dich zum einfach anklicken:


Andre 69 schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/search?clien...i275j0i13j0i67j46i67j0j46j0i22i30.tY7PWBsoI9A


Dann auf der Google- Seite den entsprechenden Eintrag auswählen und lesen.


----------

